# Solved: World In Conflict won't launch



## Dash-X (Jul 1, 2008)

Hello!

I seem to have a problem with a game called World In Conflict. When i try to launch the game, i see it on taskbar, (Nothing else happens) and then it just goes back to desktop and that's it. The game used to work fine before. It is the original DVD.

I'm running under Windows Vista Home Basic. Have tried compatibility mode for Windows XP (sp2) and running as an administrator.
I also tried running the Install Fix. It tells me that the install was fine, no files are missing.

[Edit]- I updated my ForceWare. Still doesn't make any difference.

-Dash


----------



## iwassnow (Jun 19, 2006)

Have you updated any hardware since you played the game last? Have you made any changes to the system in the way of configuration, including but not limited to screen resolution, color output, driver updates, ect?

These are the most common causes of a problem similar to the one you describe.


----------



## Dash-X (Jul 1, 2008)

I have updated my sound card and I added 2GB extra RAM(now I have 3GB).
Also i have Done ForceWare update twice, after i last played the game.


----------



## iwassnow (Jun 19, 2006)

Updated the sound card drivers, or replaced the sound card? Either or can cause the problem with different possible fixes. Ram -Shouldn't- but can occasionally cause a problem. You can run Memtest to test it if you want.


----------



## Dash-X (Jul 1, 2008)

Updated the sound card drivers.
I did Memtest and it had no errors.


----------



## iwassnow (Jun 19, 2006)

Try doing a driver rollback for your sound card. If it doesn't work, you can always reinstall the newer ones again. After that check to see if the game has any patches that may fix the problem.


----------



## Dash-X (Jul 1, 2008)

Still the problem persists


----------



## iwassnow (Jun 19, 2006)

Have you checked to make sure your page file is large enough? If your hard drive is full you may need to uninstall some stuff. After that I'm outa ideas.


----------



## Dash-X (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah, these are ok. I have no idea whats wrong with the game  

I heard it doesn't like the ''Virtual CD'' programs. I have had one for a bit but uninstalled long time ago though.

Still need some help and u seem to be the only one replying... Any way to bring this thread ''back to life''?


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

If you had virtual CD progs, they may have left registry traces that WiC is picking up on. I know this and other games have some probs with real hardware- if yo uhave the wrong type of DVD writer it can refuse to run ( This I know bwcause its done it to me).


----------



## Dash-X (Jul 1, 2008)

it can't be the dvd writer problem cause it used to work well.


----------



## Dash-X (Jul 1, 2008)

Okay, i finally got this fixed, im happy i found a solution for this...

I just had to uncheck the ''Read only'' in My Documents folder properties.

I will mark this as solved.


----------

